# High School Seniors "Prank", on the news.



## Devin (May 24, 2010)

Link 1

Link 2

So....What do you think? Yes, before you ask, I go to this Highschool, and no I didn't commit the crime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did happen to get out of school for the day. The seniors, had about 1-2 days left until they graduated. The schools cameras, caught it all. What I thought was clever was they super-glued 2010 dimes to the floor.

Discuss.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Yes, they took it too far. When we have that at school, it's always just the seniors having some flower and shaving foam combo to throw in everybody's faces, but that's it. And the teachers are already angry when they do that.


----------



## coolness (May 24, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> Link 1
> 
> Link 2
> 
> ...



Cannot wait when this happens on my school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Xd


----------



## Nobunaga (May 24, 2010)

lol they took it too far


----------



## Devin (May 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Yes, they took it too far. When we have that at school, it's always just the seniors having some flower and shaving foam combo to throw in everybody's faces, but that's it. And the teachers are already angry when they do that.



Yeah, right now they had crime scene investigators at the school collecting fingerprints. If you didn't read the article, they did the following.

*Threw toliet paper all over
*Smeared eggs, and other food's on the wall
*Broke many pipes, including the ones to the bathroom
*Super glued dimes to the floor

^This is all the police would say, but I think there's more damage.

(Oh, and the school will be open tommorow)


----------



## ByteMunch (May 24, 2010)

I think the super-guling dimes was cool, but the rest was too much... "eggs and mayonnaise and mustard and ketchup put together"... eww...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 24, 2010)

If it was just the dimes, that would be a prank.

Everything else makes it straight vandalism.

Its just like me taking a baseball bat to my neighbor's brand new BMW and saying "april fools!"


----------



## Devin (May 24, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> I think the super-guling dimes was cool, but the rest was too much... "eggs and mayonnaise and mustard and ketchup put together"... eww...
> 
> Yeah, and here's a quote from a parent.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeMoN (May 24, 2010)

Years ago at my school, some punks drove a car into the swimming pool.  
Completely shattered it, and they had to build a new one at the cost of hundreds of thousands of dollars.  
But luckily for my class, we got to use the new swimming pool.


----------



## alidsl (May 24, 2010)

lol, maybe too far but still funny

last year at my school we had people lobbing condoms filled with flour


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 24, 2010)

Of course they took it too far. Now some poor janitor is going to have to clean up their literal shit. Disgusting. They should be facing jail time. Only an immature little prick would think this is funny.


----------



## Daizu (May 24, 2010)

Lmao, vandalizing schools is becoming more and more popular I guess. Recently, some kids from a rival school wrote that our school sucks on our football stadium, but they spelled our schools name wrong when it was literally like 10 feet from them. I think someone put it up on Failblog, not too sure.


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> trash, feces and toilet paper were dumped all over the campus



That's not a "prank," that's just retarded.


----------

